# How to handle Liberty pipe penetrations



## daflash (Jan 15, 2013)

<P>Liberty install tomorrow. How do you guys handle pipe penetrations? We've used standard pipe collars and made sure we adjust the cap sheet, above, to break over the top of the flange sealing the collar. Is there better way? GAF websites kind of vague on this. thanks!</P>


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Aluminum pipe flashing like the SJ-24
http://www.thalermetal.com/pdf/Section_A_Stack_Jack_Flashings.pdf

install base sheet, install metal pipe flashing, install a 3x3 piece of base flashing overtop of the flange, install your cap sheet, then caulk between the end of the cap and metal flashing. Install the metal cap in a bead of caulk to seal it to the pipe.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

If a flue pipe or Soil Stack, just like shazapple described. If a gas line we use a pitch pan and targets like describe. No different then any other asphalt roofing. Only difference being we use steel flashings.


----------

